
Is Angular version 5 ready yet? Here is the updated answer ️ - dormoshe
https://dormoshe.io/is-angular-v5-ready-yet
======
dormoshe
The initial tentative due date was 18.09.17. The new date of the Angular team
at Google was 23.10.17. Is there something wrong with the version?

~~~
metaloha
Nope, these kinds of things are (almost) never on time though. Angular is a
complex project and will likely never hit a deadline again, nor will anything
based on it :)

That said, I've got a lot of love for it right now, and am anxiously awaiting
the updated forms functionality in v6 next spring-ish.

